
Mobileye says Tesla was 'pushing the envelope in terms of safety' - KKKKkkkk1
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-mobileye-tesla-idUSKCN11K2T8
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12505723](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12505723)

